# Do You Have New Credit Cards That Don't Require Your Signature on Them?



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2019)

All of our credit cards have always had a strip on the back where you were supposed to put your signature.  Today, since our Visa cards are going to expire in a couple of months, we received new cards that looked different, and although there was a strip in the back, it wasn't the normal one that you signed on, my husband automatically signed his on that strip.  I haven't done anything with mine yet except activate it.

This new card also seems to be one of those that can be swiped, chip read or 'tapped'.....something we've never had before.

Do you have any cards that aren't supposed to be signed?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 18, 2019)

I don't recall ever signing the back even though it was required.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 18, 2019)

My first chip card seemed odd to me with no embossing but it does have a silver signature verification line.

No more zip-zap machines.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> All of our credit cards have always had a strip on the back where you were supposed to put your signature.  Today, since our Visa cards are going to expire in a couple of months, we received new cards that looked different, and although there was a strip in the back, it wasn't the normal one that you signed on, my husband automatically signed his on that strip.  I haven't done anything with mine yet except activate it.
> 
> This new card also seems to be one of those that can be swiped, chip read or 'tapped'.....something we've never had before.
> 
> Do you have any cards that aren't supposed to be signed?


 

yes my cards are the new style too....


----------



## terry123 (May 18, 2019)

I never signed them anyway.  Never had a problem.


----------



## AprilSun (May 18, 2019)

I have one that doesn't require a signature and it is a chip card. I have noticed this type doesn't go in to the reader far enough to read a signature. Maybe that's why they don't require them now. I don't know. I'm just guessing.


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I don't recall ever signing the back even though it was required.



Same here ...  and I don't remember anyone _ever_ looking for the signature either.


----------



## retiredtraveler (May 18, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> ... we received new cards that looked different, and although there was a strip in the back, it wasn't the normal one that you signed on, my husband automatically signed his on that strip.  I haven't done anything with mine yet except activate it. This new card also seems to be one of those that can be swiped, chip read or 'tapped'.....something we've never had before.
> Do you have any cards that aren't supposed to be signed?



Yes. Still have an old card, and one newer. I think the plan is for the 'strip' to eventually go away. Everything would be read from the chip. It's really convenient for travel. In parts of the UK, where I go every year, you 'tap' your card on the bus to pay for the ride. No exact change, no fumbling with money of any kind. Eventually, everything will be like that along with reading from your smart phone.
   I love it. I hate cash.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 18, 2019)

You really should never sign the back of your card anyway-makes it too easy for a thief who has stolen your card to forge it. The cashier is supposed to ask for your ID if your card isn`t signed-which I prefer that they do anyway. But nowadays,with the chip,the cashier rarely even touches your card.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 19, 2019)

I had stopped putting my signature on the back of the "regular" cards years ago. Instead I saw or read where it's best to put "Please see driver's license".  It didn't become a hassle because most cashiers never checked anyway.  I received my new chip cards about a year ago. They all have a place to sign the card. My Citi card's strip doesn't look like the normal strip, it's shorter, green and located at the bottom.  Most chip cards don't require signatures at the register, at least not the ones I've used. With some, one has to sign using on those devices where your signature doesn't wind up looking like your real signature.


----------



## Butterfly (May 19, 2019)

terry123 said:


> I never signed them anyway.  Never had a problem.



I never did either.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 19, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> All of our credit cards have always had a strip on the back where you were supposed to put your signature.  Today, since our Visa cards are going to expire in a couple of months, we received new cards that looked different, and although there was a strip in the back, it wasn't the normal one that you signed on, my husband automatically signed his on that strip.  I haven't done anything with mine yet except activate it.
> 
> This new card also seems to be one of those that can be swiped, chip read or 'tapped'.....something we've never had before.
> 
> Do you have any cards that aren't supposed to be signed?



I've always signed them, although realizing at some point it was worthless -- as others above have noted.

FWIW: I just got a new card (Visa) a couple of months ago, with a place for your siggy. It has a chip, as did my previous MC. They're much easier to use and are more secure.

A side note that might be of some interest: I had the MC since 1993. I called them a few months ago to clarify something about a charge (or a credit?) on my card. There was NO WAY I could get to a human being. I tried several times over a period of a couple days, punching every number -- but no human beings.

I was so frustrated and ANGRY that I went to my small local bank (branch of a larger bank) where I've been a customer for 37 years. There are 4-5 tellers, a manager and an assistant manager. I know most of them -- including the manager -- on a first-name basis. I've known her for 20-25 years.

I asked the manager if I could get a CC through them: "Of course!" It didn't take 10 minutes. She said if I have any problems or questions in the future, just call her directly.

So she had to call MC to close that card down (for that reason, she was able to get through to a human). It was a conference call and the woman from MC asked me why I was closing the account. I told her:

"I tried calling you a couple of hours ago for clarification on something and I COULD NOT get to a human being. That's it, that's the reason."

Boy did that make me feel good. It's the first time I've ever acted on something like that because it's usually a hassle, more trouble than it's worth. So I did get my point across (to someone that hopefully matters) THAT THEY'RE NOT SAVING ANYTHING by insulating themselves from people who give them money.

I've been self-employed for 34 years, and believe me my customers get treated like kings. If I insulated myself from them I would be out of business -- as it should be.

Common sense: People who routinely give you money -- for your OWN best interest -- should have reasonably easy access to your ear. Today's business plans seem to be going in the opposite direction.


----------



## Olivia (May 19, 2019)

They (the crooks) don't even have to have your card to use it.


----------



## Olivia (May 19, 2019)

> I asked the manager if I could get a CC through them: "Of course!" It didn't take 10 minutes. She said if I have any problems or questions in the future, just call her directly



I'd like to see that happen. The banks do their credit card issuance with other companies that issue credit cards. You're going to have to call them. As far as response and getting a real person, I've never had trouble with mine.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 19, 2019)

Olivia said:


> I'd like to see that happen. The banks do their credit card issuance with other companies that issue credit cards. You're going to have to call them. As far as response and getting a real person, I've never had trouble with mine.



Yes of course the banks do not handle credit card accounts themselves. In the 26 years I had a MC, it went through at least three different banks.

Do you think the manager didn't know what she was talking about, or lied to me when she said I could call her about problems?


----------



## Olivia (May 19, 2019)

Old Dummy said:


> Do you think the manager didn't know what she was talking about, or lied to me when she said I could call her about problems?



Hard to say. Worked for banks for 15 years, including the merchant services. That was before that service was farmed out. 
I know when I was in the Target hacking, and I had used my debit card then (not so long ago) instead of being happy that I reported my debit card for possibly being hacked and then after me reporting it, instead of the bank being happy that the possibility of them not being liable for unlawful use and withdrawals, they charged me $20 for a new a card. Listen, banks are in it for themselves, not for you.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 19, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Hard to say. Worked for banks for 15 years, including the merchant services. That was before that service was farmed out.
> I know when I was in the Target hacking, and I had used my debit card then (not so long ago) instead of being happy that I reported my debit card for possibly being hacked and then after me reporting it, instead of the bank being happy that the possibility of them not being liable for unlawful use and withdrawals, they charged me $20 for a new a card. Listen, banks are in it for themselves, not for you.



Ha, well it's not that way out here in the boonies. I basically live in the woods 5 miles outside of "Mayberry," where everybody knows everybody, everybody knows everybody's business (including who's sleeping with who that they shouldn't be ), the ne'er-do-wells are known by all -- as are those who are above reproach.

As I've mentioned, I've known the manager for probably over 25 years, I knew her father before he moved away, and her brother. She is salt of the earth, never had any issues with her OR with the bank after having two accounts there since 1982.

In 2014 she was the assistant manager (the manager at the time has since retired; I also knew her family, one of her in-laws is a good buddy of mine) and I was in the market for a Corvette so I asked her what rate I could get from this bank. Without hesitating she said something like, "We cannot compete with the car dealer loans as far as interest rates." Her being that honest did not shock me, but the reality of what she said did -- which is another topic.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 22, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> You really should never sign the back of your card anyway-makes it too easy for a thief who has stolen your card to forge it. The cashier is supposed to ask for your ID if your card isn`t signed-which I prefer that they do anyway. But nowadays,with the chip,the cashier rarely even touches your card.



Exactly! The thief gets two for the price of one.


----------



## Butterfly (May 22, 2019)

Old Dummy said:


> Yes of course the banks do not handle credit card accounts themselves. In the 26 years I had a MC, it went through at least three different banks.
> 
> Do you think the manager didn't know what she was talking about, or lied to me when she said I could call her about problems?



I think she was probably trying to keep a valued customer.  Back when I was working, I did all the banking stuff, and I had the direct number of someone at both banks we used.  I recall once when I was at an impasse with someone in Timbuktu who couldn't understand my problem, I called the local manager and she was able to cut through the crap for me and get the problem resolved quickly.


----------



## Uptosnuff (May 22, 2019)

I have to say I'm surprised at how many people never signed the back of their cards.  I always did - until a couple of years ago when I put "see i.d." on the back of it.  I always had cashiers check the back of my card.  And many of them asked for i.d.  As a matter of fact, I had one cashier refuse to complete the purchase because I just had the card and not my i.d. on me.

Maybe I look like a shady character? :moody:


----------



## KingsX (May 22, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I don't recall ever signing the back even though it was required.




lol

me either

.


----------

